# Please give me a break!



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

So George is on the mend but as soon as the vets open I'm going to be taking Ember as an emergency. Woke up this morning to find her behaving strangly as if she's trying to be sick and a lot of discharge around her nose and mouth...snuffles. 

Last thing I need at the moment, looks like I'm going to put Ember in isolation so George doesn't catch it whilst he's still not well. Wonder how the bond will survive.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh I'm sorry. I've never experienced Snuffles but I do know that these things always seem to conspire to come together at the same time. The kind of time you say "I'm getting no more rabbits! It's too stressful!!"
Hope it all works out ok for you and your buns. xx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Lopside said:


> Oh I'm sorry. I've never experienced Snuffles but I do know that these things always seem to conspire to come together at the same time. The kind of time you say "I'm getting no more rabbits! It's too stressful!!"
> Hope it all works out ok for you and your buns. xx


Thank you. She has to be kept in isolation to protect George so I may face having to rebond them once she's better. They are a very loved up couple though so hoping the split doesn't make things worse for either of them.

She's now being kept in a 4ft indoor cage I have just for this purpose and on the vets advice a cloth with some vicks on top of the cage to try and help her breathing. She's breathing through her mouth at the moment, which isn't a good sign. She's having baytril and metacam, given by injection today and then orally from tomorrow.

Although Delia is on holiday, the vet nurse has phoned Bobtails to ask if we can borrow their nebuliser to help Ember's breathing. Just need to wait for one of the volunteers to see the message now and get back to us.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh no HUGS xxx

I hope Ember will be back to her old self in no time, is snuffles something she has been diagnosed with before? If not it might be pneumonia


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Oh no HUGS xxx
> 
> I hope Ember will be back to her old self in no time, is snuffles something she has been diagnosed with before? If not it might be pneumonia


She's not had it as long as I've had her, but she's a rescue and was already 2 when I got her. As far as the rescue know she's never had any illnesses.

If it is pneumonia what could cause it as she's a house rabbit so not like the cold weather can be affecting her. I'm not using the heating yet either as the house is still warm without it (advantage of a first floor maisonette, we get the heat from downstairs).


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2012)

Kammie said:


> She's not had it as long as I've had her, but she's a rescue and was already 2 when I got her. As far as the rescue know she's never had any illnesses.
> 
> If it is pneumonia what could cause it as she's a house rabbit so not like the cold weather can be affecting her. I'm not using the heating yet either as the house is still warm without it (advantage of a first floor maisonette, we get the heat from downstairs).


She could have had the start of a respiratory infection which then turned into pneumonia, she could be slightly run down due to Georges problems so the pneumonia took hold.

I'm just guessing tbh, it could be snuffles but thought I'd mention Pneumonia just in case


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> She could have had the start of a respiratory infection which then turned into pneumonia, she could be slightly run down due to Georges problems so the pneumonia took hold.
> 
> I'm just guessing tbh, it could be snuffles but thought I'd mention Pneumonia just in case


I don't mind the guessing, its good to know the other things to consider.

This is Ember's isolation cage, I know its small but everytime she moves she struggles to breath so I want to limit her running around a bit at the moment.









A close up kind of showing her snotty nose.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2012)

Ohh bless her, she looks so poorly 

Ok a bit disgusting but can you describe what colour the gunk was that came out of her nose?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Ohh bless her, she looks so poorly
> 
> Ok a bit disgusting but can you describe what colour the gunk was that came out of her nose?


It was clear/white first thing this morning but then after she'd eaten some pellets it got bits of chewed pellet mixed in so went a bit green. I've cleaned her up a bit and its gone back to being clear/white and she's lost interest in food so have got some baby puree in to try and tempt her to eat something easy and if that fails we'll be syringe feeding.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2012)

Kammie said:


> It was clear/white first thing this morning but then after she'd eaten some pellets it got bits of chewed pellet mixed in so went a bit green. I've cleaned her up a bit and its gone back to being clear/white and she's lost interest in food so have got some baby puree in to try and tempt her to eat something easy and if that fails we'll be syringe feeding.


I'm going to lean more towards pneumonia/uri due to the colour of the mucus (I could be wrong obviously), snuffles gunk tends to be more yellowy/green due to the abscesses in the nose.

Sending healing vibes your way and huge hugs xx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I'm going to lean more towards pneumonia/uri due to the colour of the mucus (I could be wrong obviously), snuffles gunk tends to be more yellowy/green due to the abscesses in the nose.
> 
> Sending healing vibes your way and huge hugs xx


Thanks Bernie.

I need to see how she goes for today and if theres no improvement by tomorrow morning then to take her back to the vets without bothering making an appointment. It'll be the same vet there tomorrow so she'll know to expect us.

Again I will say, why does my favourite vet go on holiday when I need him?!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2012)

Kammie said:


> Thanks Bernie.
> 
> I need to see how she goes for today and if theres no improvement by tomorrow morning then to take her back to the vets without bothering making an appointment. It'll be the same vet there tomorrow so she'll know to expect us.
> 
> *Again I will say, why does my favourite vet go on holiday when I need him?!*


I think that is called sods law 

A little tip that might help her is if you run a hot bath/shower to steam the bathroom up, putting her in the room with the steam might help her until you can get hold of a nebuliser.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I think that is called sods law
> 
> A little tip that might help her is if you run a hot bath/shower to steam the bathroom up, putting her in the room with the steam might help her until you can get hold of a nebuliser.


Was thinking of doing that as I've had to do it with Jack before when he's been ill. At the moment she has a piece of cloth on top of the cage with some baby Karvol on to see if it helps.

At the moment she's sat holding her head up, think it helping keep her nose clear as she's not making the snuffly noises now.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, Kammie, I'm so sorry to hear this- you're having an awful time at the moment and I can only imagine the emotional anguish you must be going through 

I'm sending Ember lots of healing vibes, I hope she can be treated quickly. Thinking of you! xXx


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Poor Ember! So typical that everything always comes at once. Sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

aww poor amber,i hope she feels better soon bless her.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Healing vibes on the way for Ember, poor little girl and vibes still for George 

*Heidi*


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I can't believe your luck!  I think it was right to separate them though. You're doing the best you can for them. I hope they both get better soon. xx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

im soru Ember is sick now too Kammie, i hope she gets better soon
-x-


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

That is so unfair. Poor you. Poor Ember.

Had she shown any signs ealrier? Or was it sudden?

It might be a red herring, but we had a bunny that choked -took a mouthful of pellets, ran away, jumped into the hutch, sort of coughed, and then absolutel ypoured gunk out of her nose.

We had a mad dash to the vets. one driving. One wiping the rivers of snot away. we didn't expect her to make it to the vets. They rushed her in, gave her oxygen, also diuretics, as her lungs were so clogged, together with antibiotics.

We said our goodbyes, never thinking she would come home again, but amazingly she did - on a course of antibiotics, and really skinny (because of diuretics.

We were just lucky to see what happened.

just a thought,but like I say, it could be a red herring.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

She's gone...


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh Kammie, I am so, so sorry.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I just wish I could say something to help, but you couldn't have done anymore.
Life is just so unfair.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, Kammie. I don't know what to say  I'm so, so sorry! 

Sleep tight, Ember. You had a wonderful life and will be sorely missed by all who knew you xXx


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm so, so sorry Kammie 

Binky free Ember xxx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Now I've calmed down and can't sleep I'll explain.

Ember didn't seem to be improving all day, she just sat in the cage with her head held up (think posh person looking down their nose at you) and had refused every attempt at trying to get her to eat or drink even spitting out the recovery food.

About 7 this evening she started doing the mouth breathing again like she'd done first thing this morning. It was as if she were gasping for air, she then started falling over and couldn't keep herself up. Gave one final full body jerk and she was gone. All happened within a couple of minutes, there was nothing I could do to help her.

Thing is my son wasn't in bed yet and he saw the whole thing, his first experience of death and it wasn't a nice one (not that any are that nice but you know what I mean).

Taking her to the vets tomorrow morning, I'll be having her cremated. Poor George is lonely and depressed but I can't let him near her to say goodbye in case he catches whatever killed Ember.

So tomorrow is my birthday, think I'll just cancel it this year.

Goodbye Ember


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

oh Kammie im so sorry 
doesn't sound like a nice experience at all lthough in the end it was quick, that's little comfort

-x-


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, that's made me quite tearful. I've been thinking about you ever since you confirmed that she'd gone, it must have been so awful to watch. Sending you lots of love and birthday hugs, though I doubt you'll feel like celebrating today.

Keep smiling, and give my love to George xXxXx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

so sorry Kammie I am in shock I cant believe how quickly shes gone. Miffy did the same gasping for air before she went it was horrible to see. I hope this doesnt set your George back


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

:sad: so sorry, hun.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

so so sorry, xx


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry Kammie :001_unsure:


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Im so sorry. 
Binky free Ember. xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

So so sorry  
RIP Ember x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone.


----------

